# Gifs for enneagram types



## InLoveWithAWavelength

Stole this from the INTJs  

Type 1:

















Type 2:









Type 3:




















Type 4:

























Type 5:



















Type 6:


















Type 7:



















Type 8:


















Type 9:


















type 2 was difficult :$


----------



## an absurd man

LOOOOL reminds me of a certain E6


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength

I think this one fits well too haha


----------



## zallla

Type 1.




























Type 2


















Type 3









Type 4





































Type 5



















Type 6




























Type 7




































Type 8




















Type 9.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

zallla said:


> Type 6


I don't get it? xD

Type 7









(Ack, how do I remove the thumbnail)


----------



## Echoe

Striver said:


> LOOOOL reminds me of a certain E6




I think you've spoken for about all of us here xD.


----------



## mushr00m

Nonsense said:


> I don't get it? xD


I think its meant as in I don't need anyone else's approval.


----------



## mushr00m

zallla said:


> Type 6


Oh shit, yeah! :wink:


----------



## 539885

@Nonsense, what anime is that?


----------



## zallla

Nonsense said:


> I don't get it? xD





mushr00m said:


> I think its meant as in I don't need anyone else's approval.


Plus the emotional reaction


----------



## Trinidad

Deathmint said:


> @_Nonsense_, what anime is that?


'Ore no kanojo to osananajimi ga shuraba sugiru', or simply Oreshura in English.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Trinidad said:


> 'Ore no kanojo to osananajimi ga shuraba sugiru', or simply Oreshura in English.


Right. I couldn't think of the name myself, as I haven't actually seen it (a friend linked me to the gif earlier).


----------



## Fern

1









2









3









4

























5

























6








7

























8

















9


----------



## wk05

*Type 1:*



























*Type 2:*




























*Type 3:*



















*Type 4:*

























*Type 4 and/or 5:*












*Type 5:*

































*How other people view type 5: *










*Type 6:*


































*Type 7:* 




























*Type 8:* 


































*Type 9:*


----------



## Dr.Horrible

every enneagram is basically crazy according to the OP lmao


----------



## Little Cloud

Type1:








Type 2:









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Type 3:
























Type 4:
























Type 5:

















Type 6:
























Type 7:
























Type 8:
























Type 9:


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Dr.Horrible said:


> every enneagram is basically crazy according to the OP lmao


also according to Naranjo's _Character and Neurosis_


----------



## Little Cloud

No more gifs? :tongue:


----------



## Flatlander

Little Cloud said:


> No more gifs? :tongue:


Is there a website where I can browse them to choose from?


----------



## Little Cloud

Flatliner said:


> Is there a website where I can browse them to choose from?


You can search images in this site by putting a word in the web search followed by the word "gif"
For example I searched "disney gif":
disney gif | Tumblr

Other sites of random gifs:
Señor Gif - Funny Animated GIFs - Cheezburger
The Absolute Best GIFs


----------

